

Ask HN: Are you working on the next big consumer market product? - spacewalkfilms

Spacewalk Film Co. is working on our first feature documentary about the next wave of brilliant founders and innovators working on technology and products to hit the consumer market over the next few years.<p>Our cast currently features two very successful, recent YC graduate companies (amongst others). We&#x27;re looking to meet, interview and potentially feature additional entrepreneurs that are working on something fascinating and world changing.<p>We are filming throughout the United States including the SF region, NYC, LA, and the Midwest region.<p>If you are an entrepreneur, inventor, engineer or investor that is or knows someone that fits the bill and is interested in being apart of this project, feel free to comment and&#x2F;or reach out to freddie@spacewalkfilms.co - Happy to answer any further questions.
======
boksiora
Does this apply for non US companies?

~~~
spacewalkfilms
Potentially, if the people/product is compelling

